# Chatroom for the forum.......



## mishele (Aug 20, 2009)

I made the suggestion about starting a chatroom on the forum. And this is what BIG MIKE had to say, 

"Good question. I think 'the powers' would consider it, if there was enough demand for it. Posting in this section is the first step. If you can drum up enough support, it will be strongly considered."

So if you think it could be a useful tool and a way to learn more about your fellow photographers let us hear from you. Thanks


----------



## icassell (Aug 20, 2009)

My vote:

I think it's a good idea.  We had one once and it went away (I'm not sure why).  The problem is keeping it flame-free.  I would like to see it keep to photography and family-friendly, as there are many chat rooms out there for other topics.  I think the last one was restricted to supporting members, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Overread (Aug 20, 2009)

I belive it was lost as the site changed owners - however in the time up till that point (at least half a year) it only got on/off usage. It was used well for some periods but also spent a lot of hours unused. 

Also no matter it level of use it is somethign quite major to control well - someone (team) has to moderate and review the logs to make sure things are going smooth - to keep the flames and fighting out.

Be nice to have though so I'll put my name down on a yes


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 20, 2009)

I love the way no one knows how to do a search these days.

seek and you shall find

_The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum - Powered by vBulletin 


_


----------



## icassell (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmmmm searched and couldn't find ...

Oh well, lostprophet comes to the rescue.  I can't run it here at work, though ...


----------



## Overread (Aug 20, 2009)

It still works guys!


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 20, 2009)

lol... speak of hidden pages.


----------



## Overread (Aug 20, 2009)

heh guess it did just fall off the main taglist along the top instead of being removed

its very very quiet though...


----------



## icassell (Aug 20, 2009)

Overread said:


> heh guess it did just fall off the main taglist along the top instead of being removed
> 
> its very very quiet though...



I'll try it this evening when I get home from work.  Can't do chat's from my work machine.


----------



## Cely (Aug 20, 2009)

I vote yes


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 20, 2009)

icassell said:


> I think the last one was restricted to supporting members, if I remember correctly.



The last one was open to anyone.

I would love to have another one!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 20, 2009)

Where is the link?  I'm in there now, via LP's link, but where do I have to go to find it later?


----------



## mishele (Aug 20, 2009)

I cant get it to work.......been on it for 10 minutes now....wont connect.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 20, 2009)

mishele said:


> I cant get it to work.......been on it for 10 minutes now....wont connect.



What browser?

I could never get it to work on Firefox.  Works fine on Opera.


----------



## Overread (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmm odd - I think you can use other applete to join it and stuff - you could try using a different browser perhaps? (its working for me OIIIIIO and Lost Prophet )


----------



## mishele (Aug 20, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I cant get it to work.......been on it for 10 minutes now....wont connect.
> ...



Firefox.....


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 20, 2009)

mishele said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



You'll find Opera very easy to use.  

Opera Web Browser | Faster & safer | Download the new Internet browsers free


----------



## mishele (Aug 20, 2009)

ahhhhhhh........i ll start getting it I guess


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery (Aug 20, 2009)

We have a chatroom on my forum and it's great, really brings members close and is useful for just random BSing or event a fluent topic discussion.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Aug 21, 2009)

If y'all have an IRC program like mIRC, then the info is 
Server: irc.freenode.net
Port: 6667
Channel: #thephotoforum

I'm sort of there.  (I'm signed in and a room operator, but running errands.)


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 21, 2009)

Where are all you guys??

There's a big party going on in the chat room right now...  All the cool kids are there.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 22, 2009)

Everyone quick to the chat room... nude pics.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/chat/chat1.html


----------



## Dominantly (Aug 23, 2009)

There are "chatrooms" on other sites that Ekool owns. I have been on one since 2003... It has a chatroom, but it is used only semi often. Mostly by the OT crew.


----------



## mishele (Aug 25, 2009)

party


----------



## Kofman13 (Sep 17, 2010)

LETS DO  CHATROOM!!!


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 17, 2010)

I really like the idea of a chatroom. Not sure how the hell this one works though. Its lonely in here.


----------



## supraman215 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm the only one there, works on Chrome


----------



## Counterpoint (Sep 17, 2010)

I think this website should integrate a chat room. Like in the top bar where you can click "Home" "Forum" "Active Topics" etc. There should be a chat button that takes you to a chatroom. Would be fun I think.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 17, 2010)

Where u all finding this chat room? Am i missing something!?


----------



## bazooka (Sep 18, 2010)

Awsome, now I can be entertained by the flaming in real time!


----------



## Kofman13 (Sep 18, 2010)

we can all add each other to googl talk or AIM or sometthing for now


----------



## mishele (Apr 24, 2011)

Just throwing this out there........lol Oh the fun we used to have....lol


----------



## icassell (Apr 24, 2011)

mishele said:


> Just throwing this out there........lol Oh the fun we used to have....lol


 

sigh ...


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 24, 2011)

There is *another* chat room that's usually pretty busy...


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 24, 2011)

mishele said:


> Just throwing this out there........lol Oh the fun we used to have....lol


 
Just throwing this out there........lol.  Is IA and its chatroom finally dead?


----------



## mishele (Apr 24, 2011)

Never the same as the good ole days....lol


----------



## mishele (Apr 24, 2011)

Nope
lol
They keep it going in spite of you......lol


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 24, 2011)

In spite of me? Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. I really need to go die in a corner :lmao:


----------



## mishele (Apr 24, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> In spite of me? Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. I really need to go die in a corner :lmao:


LOL :lmao::hug::
Cloud....you were a party animal in chat back in the day!!!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, let's make this a chat thread :lmao:


I'll start. Happy Easter to you too although I am a bit late. I myself tend to stay away from things that have to do with religion however. And chocolate sure is one of those...


----------



## mishele (Apr 24, 2011)

What no church this morning.......lol You are going to hell......lol


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 24, 2011)

No doubt. But it sure seems like a lot more fun than heaven.


----------



## mishele (Apr 24, 2011)

BTW......you should show up tonight on chat.........I'm meeting yemme later.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 24, 2011)

Chat? What's that?

Girl, I don't even remember how to get there. Not to mention that it's very late here (or is it early?) and I'm probably going to crash soon. Thank the government tomorrow is a holiday.


----------



## Stephen.C (Apr 24, 2011)

I vote yes. Fun to learn, fun to kill time.


----------



## mishele (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't remember ever talking about photography on chat!! lol
Ok......go to bed old man.....:hug::BTW........did you live in the states when you were chatting?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes, young girl. But it was not the reason I left. All that sex talk left me sore  :lmao:


----------



## mishele (Apr 24, 2011)

I know.....yemme and I were rough on ya!! lol


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 24, 2011)

Fook me, I thought you weren't rough enough.................. Virtual just isn't, lol.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 24, 2011)

hey guise want to cybar lez over teh internetz lol


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 24, 2011)

wot?


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh, sorry... I thought this was an average chat room. MY BAD GUYS.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, the original chat crowd (me, Chase, Chiller, Corry, and others) fizzled out a long time ago, but every so often, this thread (or other similar ones) pop back up...

If you guys want to get back in there for a while, it's an IRC room.  You can use a client like mIRC, or Opera has a chat client built in.  The server is on Freenode North America, and the room is #thephotoforum.  I just dropped in to make sure it's still working, and it is still up and running.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 24, 2011)

No need to be sorry. I'm sure it is an average chat room but keep in mind there are senior citizens here who might need a translation from time to time


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 24, 2011)

clarinetJWD said:


> Well, the original chat crowd (me, Chase, Chiller, Corry, and others) fizzled out a long time ago, but every so often, this thread (or other similar ones) pop back up...
> 
> If you guys want to get back in there for a while, it's an IRC room.  You can use a client like mIRC, or Opera has a chat client built in.  The server is on Freenode North America, and the room is #thephotoforum.  I just dropped in to make sure it's still working, and it is still up and running.


 

This definitely needs a translation with step-by-step diagrams. And send some viagra at the same time. The girls want to play rough....


----------



## mishele (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll tell yemme to take it easy on ya.....lol But I can't promise...


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 24, 2011)

OK, I found an easy online version.

Go here: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)

In Nickname, put your desired user name
In Channels, put #thephotoforum
Don't check the box
Enter the captcha and go.

That'll get you chatting.  If you plan to spend some time there, you might want to register your nickname.  THis way if someone steals it while you're gone, you can steal it back.
Type: /ns register [password]
To steal your name back, type: 
/ns ghost [nickname] [password]
/nick [nickname]
/ns identify [password]


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 24, 2011)

clarinetJWD said:


> OK, I found an easy online version.
> 
> Go here: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
> 
> ...




?????

:lmao:

Too darn late to get this. The stealing part, that is.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 24, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> clarinetJWD said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I found an easy online version.
> ...


 When you type in your user name, that's all you do - type it in.  Anybody can type the same name in.  BUT - if you register it, it becomes password protected.

For example, O|||||||O is registered to me.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't worry about that part.  Getting into the chat room is easy enough.

In case you're interested, what I did was:
/ns register [password] means send a message to the nickname server.  THe message tells it to register your nickname with the password [password].

/ns ghost [nickname] [password] means send nickserv a message.  The message tells it to 'ghost' (remove user) the user with nickname [nickname].  [password] is to verify that you own the nickname
/nick [nickname] - /nick is the command to change a nickname.  [nickname] is what you want to change it to.
/ns identify [password] - this is the log in.  Send a message to nickserv to identify yourself and verify you own the nickname.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 24, 2011)

clarinetJWD and clarinetYolanda (don't ask) among others are mine


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 24, 2011)

clarinetJWD said:


> /ns identify [password] - this is the log in.  Send a message to nickserv to identify yourself and verify you own the nickname.


 I always do /msg nickserv identify [password]...  is /ns just short for /msg nickserv?

(I use XChat, if that matters.)


----------



## mishele (Apr 24, 2011)

Screw all that.....I pick a new name each time I'm on....lol


----------



## mishele (Apr 24, 2011)

In there now Over


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 25, 2011)

Everyone left me last night...


----------



## RSisco (May 25, 2011)

If you download and install mIRC (www.mirc.com) you can just click on this link to chat...

irc://holmes.freenode.net/thephotoforum

Your browser should trigger mIRC to open automagically and put you in the chatroom.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 26, 2011)

RSisco said:


> If you download and install mIRC (www.mirc.com) you can just click on this link to chat...
> 
> irc://holmes.freenode.net/thephotoforum
> 
> Your browser should trigger mIRC to open automagically and put you in the chatroom.


 
Tech savvy Mainer in da haus.


----------



## mjlove (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah. I would like to see a photography chat room in this place. Discussing wedding and portrait photography is fun.

M.J. 
M.J. Love Photography - Wedding & Portrait Photography/Fine Professional Portraits - What should you look for in a photographer?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah! We need a chat room! Talking about banning spammers fun too!


----------



## mishele (Jun 7, 2011)

The chat room conversations were usually about.....sex........drinking........sex........guns.......drinking.......and always a strippers pole somewhere in there!!:greenpbl:


----------



## Overread (Jun 7, 2011)

Wait I never saw sex in there!
though I fully expect there to be Mish pushing her sexflower shots so maybe that counts


----------



## mishele (Jun 7, 2011)

Over.......lol That was back in the day......when we were all sooooo young!!


----------



## Overread (Jun 7, 2011)

Ahhhh you mean before flowers and a 5D stole your soul!


----------



## mishele (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes.....lol
Oh and I try not to drink and chat anymore.......:lmao:


----------



## Overread (Jun 7, 2011)

Ahh the typos finally scared you away from your drinkchat habit


----------

